# Pictures from my competition June 15th...



## Lorraine (Jun 16, 2002)

Here are a few pictures from my competition this past weeekend...

I placed 2nd in Fitness but I did not place in Figure.  I kicked butt with my routine.  I was so excited about that because it was what I was most concerned about.

For Figure there were only 3 placements in each height class.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 16, 2002)

WTG! 

Congradulations! 


DP


----------



## Mudge (Jun 16, 2002)

Congrats!

Looks like you have some very strong abs


----------



## LAM (Jun 16, 2002)

Way to go Lorraine !


----------



## Rissole (Jun 16, 2002)

Lookin good


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 16, 2002)

Lorraine, you kicked ass! Congrats! 

I love your fitness outfit! It rocks. That third pic is awesome...great smile and your quads look great!

Did you teo categories in the same show, same night?

The one piece...is that from figure?


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 16, 2002)

congrates Lorraine.    good job..


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks everyone! :bounce: 

Even though I didn't place in the figure division I still feel good about this show, because I was in so much better shape than last year.  

When people you don't know are waiting for you to come out from backstage to tell you how much you got ripped off and to tell you how much charisma you showed on stage along with a kick ass routine, you've just got to feel good no matter what the judges' decision was.  It took me more than an hour to get out of the auditorium because people kept stopping me to congratulate me on the great job I did.  To me that meant more than any first place trophy.

W8~Yes, I competed in both the Fitness and the Figure Division.  The only real difference between Fitness and Figure is the Fitness division adds a 3rd round--the routine round.  The 1-piece and 2-piece rounds (the physique rounds) are the same.  

However, if you are competing in both divisions you have to be a quick change artist because you have to change 5 times--3 for fitness and 2 for figure.  And Lord help you if you decide to also do bodybuilding as well.  

BTW, I did get my picture taken with Ronnie Coleman who guest posed at my show, but it's still in the camera.  When I finish that roll and if the picture came out I'll post it.  The man is 314 lbs now!!!


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Congrats!
> 
> Looks like you have some very strong abs



Funny thing is those holds take more hip flexor strength than ab strength.  Strong abs do help, but strong hip flexors allow you to hold your legs up higher and longer.


----------



## kuso (Jun 16, 2002)

Look`n great Lorraine 

Congratulations 

One question....you still having trouble with your right wrist, or is that strap part of the costume? Either way, it looks cool


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey Kuso!!!
Yes, I am still having problems with my wrist.  I had an MRI done on it a few weeks ago and I'll find out shortly if I need surgery or not.  

On my right wrist I'm wearing a special dorsal support brace used by gymnasts.  Luckly I was able to get it in black to match the wrist cuffs that go with my outfit.

It has made gymnastics that much more challenging, but when you see little kids doing floor work and tumbling with fractured hands, wrists legs and ankles because they love their sport, it's difficult for me to just give up.


----------



## kuso (Jun 16, 2002)

Doesn`t sound good does it, it`s been a few months now.

Do you have many comps cumming up, or do you have a chance to give it a rest? ( by using you left hand    )


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Congrats Lorraine on placing SECOND in the fitness!!! That's awesome!!! I bet it was a great feeling being appreciated by the crowd!!!  

Love the pics and you are a great inspiration!!!! 

Good luck on your other competitions this year!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 17, 2002)

Lorraine, congratulations on your second place. You are awesome. Fantastic, and I would like to say that you have wonderful smile.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Lorraine-

your pictures look really terrific. Your strength moves on the floor appear really easy but they are so  hard to do!

Excellent Job!

TGK


----------



## gopro (Jun 17, 2002)

You look beautiful. Wonderful job. Congrats!


----------



## Venus (Jun 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! You look fabulous!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2002)

You look great Lorraine!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Doesn`t sound good does it, it`s been a few months now.
> 
> Do you have many comps cumming up, or do you have a chance to give it a rest? ( by using you left hand    )



Yes, it's been more than 6 months now.

I have a comp. in July and one in August, so no rest for the weary.

If I do have to have surgery, I'll put it off for as long as I can.


----------



## kuso (Jun 17, 2002)

As long as it doesn`t cause the surgery to become more major......does it??


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> As long as it doesn`t cause the surgery to become more major......does it??



I won't know for a few weeks.  My doctor is on vacation, so I have to wait until he comes back to find out the results of the MRI.  I'll just have to make that decision when the time comes.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Lorraine awesome job.    

congrats, and hope your wrist gets better. good luck in the next comps.


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks dvlmn...I'll do my best.  :bounce:


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi Lorraine,

Quick question for ya.
How long have you've been training and competiting? Did you have a background in gymnastics?


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey Lina~
Been training 4 years...this is my second year competing.  I did not have a gymnastic background.  I just started taking gymanastics last Oct/Nov.  I have a really great coach, so I've come a long way in a short period of time.  He started off right away teaching me round off, backhand spring combinations.  It's been brutal on my body, but I love it.


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks Lorraine!!!

I must say you look awesome and can't imagine that you did not have a gym background!!!!! It gives me some hope to maybe look to the future and maybe can do competitions.  I am particularly attracted to fitness!!!  You are a real inspirations and have been following you a bit on mm.  I definitely see the difference in the comp pics you posted and the ones from your site.  Lot more muscle!!!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 20, 2002)

You look amazing!
Great choice of outfits.
Great body too.
Congratulations!


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey Lina~You can do anything you set your mind to.  If you really want to compete in fitness, then go for it.  Find yourself a gymnastic coach and set out to be determined.  In the mean time work on your physique and stage presence by doing Figure competitions.

If that is you in your avatar (never know sometimes), you are gorgeous.  I think you'd do very well.

Don't ever put yourself in a position where you're looking back going, "I wish I had followed my dreams."  If you have goals and dreams, do everything in your power to achieve them.  You never know where it may lead you.  

Oh, and the funny thing about some of my portfolio pictures.  Although it is true that I do have more muscle now and am leaner, many times the photographer positions me in a way to de-emphasize a muscular physique.  Believe it or not it seems you're more marketable with less definition.  Sometimes it's very frustrating.

And thanks to you as well Chest.  You've got an awesome arm in your avatar.


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Yes that's moi! Thanks for the compliment!!!!! 

I will sure start doing some research around this area and see what my resources are!!! I need to consider balancing a young family and my own dreams... right now, my kids are very young and I need to be there for them... but in the meantime, I can gear up and be ready in a one or two years to take this more seriously... or better said...not seriously...have fun with it!!!

Thanks bunches


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

You have such a beautiful overall appearance that just makes a person go WOW!!!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 22, 2002)

Yes, Lina, balancing the needs of a young family and continuing to strive to achieve your own personal dreams and goals does make it more challenging, but not impossible.  I am married, but do not have any children as yet by choice, but I do understand.

Remember there is no time limit on this.  Your family is of course priority, but don't think for a minute you have to give up on your dreams just because you're raising children.  If you want it bad enough, you will find a way that will allow both to coexist in your life.

BTW, although gymnastic skills are not mandatory according to NPC, the girls with prior gymnastic skills to place higher.  However, I have also seen girls do no tumbling, yet their display of strength and flexibility along with perfect execution of the 6 mandatory skills have placed very high.  Their physique was to be that much more exceptional, though, so that where they may score low in the routine round, their scores in the 2 physique rounds pull them up.

Have faith in yourself and stay positive. 

Butterfly~coming from such a beautiful woman yourself, I take that as quite the compliment   You are absolutely stunning.


----------

